# Tirana-Capital of Albania



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Tirana/Tiranë is the capital and largest city of the Republic of Albania.Population of the city is over 800.000.
__________________________________________________


View at Tirana from "Dajti" mountain










Downtown at night










"Lana" river.. is main river that runs through Tirana downtown which is packed with medium height apartment buildings. 










"Skanderbeg" square and some of govern buildings










View of "Twin Towers" in Tirana 










Taiwan square in the centre of the city


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

European Trade center



















Pyramid of Tirana


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Shqiptario said:


>


awesome. nice to walk there. the river looks like i could jump it over


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Photos from *EDI_H*

Early morning in Tirana Great Park










Bus lane & "Youth" park










Small ring of the city










The monument of "Unknown soldier"


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

City from inside





































Polychromic tower










Photos from *EDI_H*


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

alekssa1 said:


> awesome. nice to walk there. the river looks like i could jump it over


Abasolutely.thnx for watching this thread.


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Taiwan square










Tirana Clock Tower & Mosque of Et'hem Bey by night



















View at "Sky Tower"


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Multicoloured tower looks cool
I am wondering what is the max width of the river?


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

View from Dajti mountain


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

City from above










Lake of Tirana










Park in the city


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

alekssa1 said:


> Multicoloured tower looks cool
> I am wondering what is the max width of the river?


Maybe this can help. 

http://translate.google.com/transla...tp://sq.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lana&sl=auto&tl=en


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

City enclosed by mountains











"Heroes of Nation" boulevard and Government buildings










"Youth Park"


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

National historical museum



















Downtown


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice! I like it!


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Se ve muy interesante


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice to see so alive, so opened, a country that, not so long ago, was one of the closest communist country in the world. Congratulations for the pictures. The city is indeed very beautiful


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

^^^^ Thank you guys :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

CasaMor,Bonaerense24,Pegasusbsb27 :cheers:





























From above










This area is called "The Block" and is most modern part of the city.



















Photos from Edi_H


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

Tirana looks great, whats up with so many Mercedes?


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I never realised before but I must say, Tirana is a very nice looking city indeed. I love how the city is enclosed by mountains ... and how open everything seem to be. 

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tirana looking indeed a very nice city; thanks for the photos guys


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Tirana looking indeed a very nice city; thanks for the photos guys


Thanks to u Chris for watching this thread.


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> I never realised before but I must say, Tirana is a very nice looking city indeed. I love how the city is enclosed by mountains ... and how open everything seem to be.
> 
> :cheers:


Tirana keep improving year after year.Before some years ..the city had an very bad face,Tirana was totally an ruined city.In year 2000 ,Tirana felt in the hands of an new mayor ,EDI RAMA,and he did an great job with the city.He totally transformed Tirana,new infranstructure,more parks,new and modern buildings.

PS:This thread has no intention to show luxurious cars that some Albos have,but just to show the new face of the city.


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Get Smart said:


> Tirana looks great, whats up with so many Mercedes?


"Luxury" is some kind of "disease" that eastern europeans have and buying expensive cars is an common way to show it.


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Some highrises










from *Olsib*










Conservatory of the city










From *Edi_H*


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Above "Lana" river




























Thnx to *EDI_H* for the photos


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

The polytechnic of Tirana


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

Get Smart said:


> Tirana looks great, whats up with so many Mercedes?


During Communism people couldn't possess cars, I imagine their leaders preferred Mercedes or whatever which lead to everybody in Albania wanting to have a Mercedes. 

Last year one Albanian told me 'in Tirana you can see the best cars', I remembered his words when I saw these pics, also a big proportion of these cars can't be taken outside the country by their owners... because they were imported in not the most legal of ways.


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Gzdvtz said:


> During Communism people couldn't possess cars, I imagine their leaders preferred Mercedes or whatever which lead to everybody in Albania wanting to have a Mercedes.
> 
> Last year one Albanian told me 'in Tirana you can see the best cars', I remembered his words when I saw these pics, also a big proportion of these cars can't be taken outside the country by their owners... because they were imported in not the most legal of ways.


I guess u'r wrong.

Almost 1 mil. of Albanians work in western countries and r very good payed...So,if u have worked in Italy for more than 10 years..dont u think that u allow to yourself to buy an Mercedes?


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

Shqiptario, I think you misunderstood me, I never said or implied ALL nice cars in Albania were stolen.


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

By night




























Celebrating independence of Kosovo










By *Edi_H*


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

"Council of Europe" square



















Mother Tereza statue in the square with the same name.


----------



## hollow man (Oct 4, 2002)

What a fantastic looking city, I'd love to visit someday.

Tell me, is it a safe place for foreigners?


----------



## Мартин (Jan 8, 2009)

hollow man said:


> What a fantastic looking city, I'd love to visit someday.
> 
> Tell me, is it a safe place for foreigners?


Probably safer than most cities in Europe, along with the other Balkan cities. Despite of what you see on television.


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

From "Dajti" Mount.


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

US Embassy Tirana, Albania This is the first US Embassy constructed to be an Embassy (1920's) and not just a building of opportunity.


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

"BKT"&Catholic church..


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Between "Skanderbeg"&"Italia" square..










Twin towers..










Tirana from "Dajti" Mount.


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Graffiti...


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Artificial Lake...











Skanderbeg.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Tirana; thanks for sharing


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

by *Bubi Kacurrel*


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Tirana; thanks for sharing


:cheers:


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Tirana; thanks for sharing


Thank u.


----------



## Edi_H (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30308785








Kryeministria e zbukuruar për Festat e Fundvitit, Dhjetor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30308729








Zbukurimet e fundvitit

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30308693








Vodafone e zbukuruar për Festat e Fundvitit

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30308658








ETC by night

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30308607








ETC during Christmas

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30308141








Ministria e Brendshme e zbukuruar për Festat e Fundvitit

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30308098








Pema e Krishtlindjeve

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30308062








Ministria e Bujqësisë

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30308020








Bashkia e Tiranës e zbukuruar për Festat e Fundvitit

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30307988








Christmas tree

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30307942








Sheshi "Këshilli i Europës" i zbukuruar për Festat e Fundvitit

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30307904








Shadow Land

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30307854








Musik Express

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30307823








Lojrat në Sheshin Skënderbej

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30307546








Tirana International Hotel

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30307490








Qendër tregtare tek ish Kinema "17 Nëntori"

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30307518








Lokale tek Qendra Tregtare

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30307448








Shopping Center

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30307419








Gëzuar 2010 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30307382








Ministria e Drejtësisë e zbukuruar për Festat e Fundvitit

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30307333








Casino + First Investment Bank

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30307284








Ministria e Jashtme e zbukuruar për Festat e Fundvitit

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30307249








Ministria e Shëndetësisë e zbukuruar për Festat e Fundvitit


----------



## Edi_H (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30281719








Spitali Amerikan, Dhjetor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30280461








Rruga pranë Spitalit Amerikan, Dhjetor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30280511








American HOSPITAL, Dec 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30280573








Pallati në ndërtim + N.C.E., Dhjetor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30280643








Pallati në ndërtim, Dhjetor 2009

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29776211








ProCredit Bank tek Medreseja

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29776267








Pallate të reja pranë Tregut të Madh

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29776334








New buildings in Tirana suburbs, Dec 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29776389








Pallate të reja në periferi të Tiranës

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29778059








New residential complex

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29778216








Pallate të reja në Rrugën "5 Maji"

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29778265








Pallate të reja në Rrugën "5 Maji"

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29778452








Medreseja e Tiranës

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29778516








Kopshti "Hap pas hapi"

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29779250








Pallat i ri pranë Selvisë

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29778871








Pallatet e lyer tek Brryli, Dhjetor 2009

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29779078








Old buildings painted with bright colors

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29779509








Punimet vazhdojnë


----------



## Edi_H (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29684450








Pallat i ri mbrapa 15-katëshit

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29684522








New building in the center of Tirana, Dec 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29684616








Pallatet e reja mbrapa 15-katëshit, Dhjetor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29684674








New buildings, Dec 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29684739








Gjimnazi "Sami Frashëri"

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29684821








Kangjellat

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29683649








Shkolla 9 - vjeçare "7 Marsi"

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29683712








New buildings by the Ring Road

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29683770








Serious Crimes Court, Dec 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29683820








Gjykata e Krimeve të Rënda

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29683880








Serious Crimes Court

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29683937








Pallate të reja pranë Hipotekës

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29683985








Vilë luksoze në ndërtim


----------



## Edi_H (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29532134








Pallati me edukatë

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29532205








The colors of Tirana, Dec 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29532303








Pallatet e lyer buzë Unazës, Dhjetor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29532329








Art in a building

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29532354








Interesting painting

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29532414








Art painting

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29533026








Pallatet e lyer buzë Unazës, Dhjetor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29532448








Shqipëria në moshën e internetit  

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29532491








Pallat i lyer buzë Unazës

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29532533








That looks nice

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29532572








Pallat i vjetër i lyer, Dhjetor 2009

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29532615








Newly painted building in Tirana

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29532639








Pallatet e reja pranë Maternitetit të Ri

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29531759








Kompleksi AIDA

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29531811








Electronic Casino

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29531866








Komanda e Doktrinës dhe Stërvitjes, Dhjetor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29531916








Komanda e Doktrinës dhe Stërvitjes 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29531964








Komanda e Doktrinës dhe Stërvitjes, Dhjetor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29532018








Shkolla e Mesme "Eqerem Çabej"

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29532065








Shërbimi Informativ i Shtetit


----------



## Edi_H (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29531065








Kompania Filmike Audiovizuale

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29531116








SCAN TV

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29531332








RTV ORA NEWS

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29531384








RTV ORA NEWS, Dec 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29531415








KLAN TV, Dec 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29531453








Tv Klan, Dhjetor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29531499








SCAN TV, Dhjetor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29531566








SCAN TV logo

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29531606








SCAN TV

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29531640








Kompania Filmike Audiovizuale

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29531680








Akademia e Filmit dhe Multimedias MARUBI

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29531722








Akademia e Filmit dhe Multimedias MARUBI, Dhjetor 2009


----------



## Edi_H (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29530533








Bar Blue Eyes tek Xhamlliku, Dhjetor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29530581








Fast food "Kolonat", Dhjetor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29530618








Kolonat tek Xhamlliku

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29530723








Pallat i ri pranë Porcelanit

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29530781








New building, Dec 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29530811








New building in Tirana suburbs

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29530846








Xhamia Xhura

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29530870








Shkolla 9 - vjeçare "Gjon Buzuku", Dhjetor 2009

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29530906








Shkolla 9 - vjeçare "Gjon Buzuku"

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29530941








Shkolla 9 - vjeçare "Gjon Buzuku"

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29531010








Pallat i ri në Kinostudio, Dhjetor 2009

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29186141








City Hotel

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29187494








Pallatet e reja në Rrugën e Elbasanit 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29187539








ETC në distancë 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29187630








New building, Nov 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29187692








Pallate të reja, Nëntor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29187746








New building, Nov 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29187787








Pallat i ri, Nëntor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29187817








Pallat i ri në Rrugën "Nasi Pavllo" 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29187860








Pallat i ri në Rrugën "Nasi Pavllo" 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29187899








New building, Nov 2009

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29188166








Shkolla 9 - vjeçare "Fan S. Noli", Nëntor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29188226








Shkolla 9 - vjeçare "Fan S. Noli"

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29188283








Shkolla 9 - vjeçare "Fan S. Noli" 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29188327








Shkolla 9 - vjeçare "Fan S. Noli", Nëntor 2009

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29188358








Fan Noli, Nëntor 2009

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29185353








US Embassy, Nov 2009

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29185407








Ambasada Amerikane, Nëntor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29185461








US Embassy

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29185686








Shkolla 9 - vjeçare "Osman Myderizi" 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29185742








Shkolla 9 - vjeçare "Osman Myderizi", Nëntor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29185792








Shkolla 9 - vjeçare "Mihal Grameno"

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29185866








Shkolla 9 - vjeçare "Mihal Grameno" 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29185912








Shkolla 9 - vjeçare "Mihal Grameno", Nëntor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29185957








ETC, Nov 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29185999








ETC, Nëntor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29186062








ETC, Nov 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29186095








ETC

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29119776








Pallat i lyer, Nëntor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29119855








Newly painted building, Nov 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29119963








Pallat i ri në ndërtim, Nëntor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29120052








New bldg u/c, Nov 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29120138








New building u/c

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29120205








Pallate të reja, Nëntor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29120271








New building, Nov 2009


----------



## Edi_H (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28960933








Pallat i ri pranë Bulevardit "Bajram Curri"

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28960984








Punimet vazhdojnë, Nëntor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28961045








New building in Tirana

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28963276








New building u/c, Nov 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28965317








Spitali Hygeia në ndërtim, Nëntor 2009

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28965407








Hygeia Hospital u/c, Nov 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28965346








Pallat i ri pranë Mbikalimit të Kamzës

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28965460








Pallat i ri pranë Mbikalimit të Kamzës

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28965518








Tek Mbikalimi i Kamzës, Nëntor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28965606








Garden City në sfond

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28965729








Tek Mbikalimi i Kamzës

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28965679








Agna Group, Nov 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28966436








Agna Group

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28965963








Works going on, Nov 2009


----------



## Edi_H (Nov 25, 2008)

Garden City:

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28961362









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28961406









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28961458









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28961527









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28961576









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28961656









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28961723









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28961772









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28961827









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28961879









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28962365









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28962401









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28962427









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28962480









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28962509









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28962537









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28962585









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28962627









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28962669









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28962750









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28963135









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28963176









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28963224









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28963320









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28963373


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Near the parliament


----------



## daneo2 (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice pics, I'd like to go to Tirana, the southof the balkan really attracts me (Albania, Kosovo, macedonia etc) but ive never been there.
by the way, I think we can nominate Tirana as one of the ugliest capitals in Europe.


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

daneo2 said:


> by the way, I think we can nominate Tirana as one of the ugliest capitals in Europe.



:crazy2:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

LOL.Unfortunately everybody have the right to leave an comment.


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Govern buildings by night





































"Frashëri" Park


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

National Museum


----------



## Edi_H (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28912696








Selia Qendrore e Kuvendit natën, Nëntor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28912759








Selia Qendrore e Kuvendit natën, Nëntor 2009

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28735578








Pjerini duke folur me Tanin, Nëntor 2009 (tek Brryli)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28897974








4th Guinness World Record by Saimir Strati, Nov 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28898045








Michael Jackson by Saimir Strati, Nov 2009

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28386823








Highrise buildings in downtown Tirana, 31 Tetor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28386859








Fakulteti Juridik "Justiniani I"

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28386906








Shkolla 9 - vjeçare "Jeronim De Rada", Tetor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28386950








Shkolla 9 - vjeçare "Jeronim De Rada" 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28386974








Ambasada e Vatikanit, Tetor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28387007








Ambasada e Vatikanit e rikonstruktuar 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28387037








BMW X6 në Rrugën e Durrësit

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28387089








TID Tower, Oct 2009

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28277086








Ministria e Shëndetësisë natën, Tetor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28277206








Ministry of Health after renovation, Oct 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28277303








Ministry of Health by night, Oct 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28277418








Ministria e ndriçuar pas rikonstruksionit 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28277522








Mercedesi i ministrit (TR 0140 Z)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28269545








Ministria e Punëve të Jashtme

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28269596








Ministria e Shëndetësisë

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28269655








Ministria e Shëndetësisë e rikonstruktuar, Tetor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28269709








Ministria e Shëndetësisë, Tetor 2009

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28269768








Ministry of Health, Oct 2009


----------



## Edi_H (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28180599








Pallati gri pranë Liqenit

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28180626








Pallat i ri në Komunën e Parisit

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28180660








Shkolla 9 - vjeçare "At Zef Pllumi", Tetor 2009

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28180699








Shkolla 9 - vjeçare "At Zef Pllumi" 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28180741








Pallat i ri në Selitë, Tetor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28180775








New building in Selitë, Oct 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28180818








Pallat i ri në Selitë, Tetor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28180847








Pallat në ndërtim, Tetor 2009

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27531337








Ambasada Serbe

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27531458








Serbian Embassy

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27531400








UNHCR

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27531513








Kotoni Center

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27531579








One of the Twin Towers, Oct 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27531685








Tirana sidewalks

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27531772








Hotel Europapark

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27531838








Lulishtja anash Presidencës

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27531901








Presidenca

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27532661








ABA Business Center parë nga Pallati i Kongreseve, Tetor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27532709








Rruga anash Pallatit të Kongreseve

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27532763








ABA Business Center

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27532812








ikubINFO

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27533683








Bar Restorant "Sirius"

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27533751








Hekla Center

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27533834








Hekla Center, Oct 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27533894








Hekla Center, Tetor 2009

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27533965








Hekla Center

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27534035








Hekla Center

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27535329








Mercedes S Class + ML tek Blloku

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27535402








Primo

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27535494








Tek Blloku, Tetor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27535550








Blloku

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27535611








Lyerje fasade shumë interesante

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27535702








Hekla Center as seen from Vesa Center


----------



## Edi_H (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27529261








Pallat pranë Rrugës "Ali Demi", Tetor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27529316








Pallati 9 - katësh

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27529373








Rruga "Ali Demi", Tetor 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27529934








Pranë Urës së Elbasanit

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27529996








Rruga "George W. Bush"

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27530080








ETC, Oct 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27530146








Kisha Katedrale e Shën Palit

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27530187








Bulevardi "Dëshmorët e Kombit"

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27530252








Katet e para të Kullave Binjake

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27530299








Dasmorët 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27530354








BMW Z4 në bulevard

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27530393








Kryesia e Kuvendit

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27530450








Bulevardi "Dëshmorët e Kombit", Tetor 2009

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27356407








Në Rrugën "Myslym Shyri", Shtator 2009

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27356495








In "Myslym Shyri" Street, Sep 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27356551








Në Rrugën "Myslym Shyri"

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27356876








Mbikalimi i Kamzës, Shtator 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27356917








Mbikalimi i Kamzës, Shtator 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27356956








Mbikalimi i Kamzës

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27357004








Mbikalimi i Kamzës

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27357053








Mbikalimi i Kamzës

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27357096








Mbikalimi i Kamzës, Shtator 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27357155








Mbikalimi i Kamzës

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27357208








Mbikalimi i Kamzës

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27226073








Pallat i ri në Selitë

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27226121








Në Selitë, Shtator 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27226203








Pallatet e Selitës

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27226280








Pallat i ri në Selitë

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27226356








Colorful house

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27226414








Misioni Eleonor

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27226487








Ndërtimet në Kodrat e Selitës

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27226551








Pallat i ri në Selitë

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27226614








Hyrja 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27226684








Misioni Eleonor

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27227520








Ndërtimet në Kodrat e Selitës, Shtator 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27227578








Pallate në Selitë

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27227656








Pallat i ri në Selitë

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27227716








Pallate të reja në Selitë

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27227777








Kompleksi Kristal

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27227824








Tek Komuna e Parisit, Shtator 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27227864








Kolegji Kristal

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27228129








Kristal Center, Sep 2009

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27227993








Parkimi para Kristal Center

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27228056








New building in Selitë

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27228427








Para këtij pallati do të kalojë Unaza e Madhe

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27228463








Pallat i ri në Selitë, Shtator 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27228498








Kopshti "Vila Jeshile"

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27228567








Shkolla 9-vjeçare jopublike "Arkos"

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27228605








Gjimnazi "Besnik Sykja", Shtator 2009


----------



## Edi_H (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27220581








Rruga "Papa Gjon Pali II", Shtator 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27220634








ABA Business Center

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27220681








ABA Business Center

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27220724








Sheratoni

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27220786








Sheraton Tirana Hotel, hyrja 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27220828








Sheraton Tirana Hotel

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27220876








Hotel Sheraton

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27220945








Sheraton Tirana Hotel, Sep 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27220994








Rruga për tek parkingu

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27221059








Road to the parking

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27221698








Sheratoni nga mbrapa

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27221756








Sheraton Tirana Hotel, Sep 2009

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27221792








Hotel Entrance 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27221847








ABA Business Center seen from Sheraton

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27221950








Bob Sinclair live in Sharm Club, Sep 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27222067








Pallati i ri dhe shtesa e Hotel President, Shtator 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27222108








A highrise building in Tirana

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27223792








Pallat i ri në Kodrat e Selitës

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27223881








New building in Selita Hills, Sep 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27223963








Seri pallatesh të reja në Kodrat e Selitës

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27224017








Pallat i ri pranë Kopshtit Botanik

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27224053








New buildings in Selita Hills

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27224112








Pallatet e reja në Kodrat e Selitës

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27224179








A new building, Sep 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27224241








A very nice building, Sep 2009 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27224311








Pallat i ri në Kodrat e Selitës

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27224381








Kompleksi rezidencial "Kodra e Diellit"


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

Tirana is really taking shape as a city. Nice photos Edi. 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25507078









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25507141









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25507202









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25507264









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25507735









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25507804









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25507875









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25508053










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25508127


----------



## PlayasCity (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow, im really amazed... You have transformed Tirana into a nice, cozy city and capital... I'd like to live in it I could have the chance...

kay:


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

Eyes of Tirana - Designed by Henning Larsens Tegnestue A/S

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/941/789/1600/Tirana-mappe_Page_41.0.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Few of the buildings in Tirana, are very nice, like this one here:


>


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Interesting (and nice) city!


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Taiwan square by night










"Lana" river


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Nice pics


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Edi_H


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Edi_H


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Edi_H


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Edi_H


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Edi_H


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Edi_H


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Edi_H


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Edi_H


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Edi_H


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Edi_H


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## edward003 (Aug 23, 2010)

very cool!


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thanks


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Once one of the closest communist countries, now this! Wow! I never thought Albania could be that beautiful.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thank you :cheers:


----------



## Kosovaar (Jun 7, 2009)

View from Dajti mountain


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

View at Tirana from Dajti mountain.










By:elvisdako


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Ex embassy of Austro-Hungarian empire.










New Orthodox church


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

"Unknown Soldier" square.










By outer ring-road.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

European Union-Discover Tirana.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Ministry of health building.










Faculty of History.










"Universe" shopping center










Embassy of Holy Saint.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kosovaar (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Bringing the old.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/roomman/5206397644/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Tirana cablecar.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/g_squared/5363211712/sizes/l/


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Under snow.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5282222945/sizes/l/

Fountain









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jdduncan3/5283553932/sizes/l/


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/42405068.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/42345914.jpg


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

City Park









By:Alket Islami(facebook)


















By:Cichu(panoramio)


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Picture on a part of Tirana. In fact its much bigger than this pictures shows.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Citypark


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## rain21 (Mar 22, 2011)

a good place to relax.


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Very energic city but also caotic ...


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albania-37 by polrijnders, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Kulla said:


> Citypark


Beautiful aerial..


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thanks :cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By RolexAL.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Rio15.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Rio15.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Rio15.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Rio15.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Rio15.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Rio15.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Rio15.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shqipëria by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


Shqipëria by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shqipëria by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


Shqipëria by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shqipëria by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


Shqipëria by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shqipëria by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana di Besfort Kryeziu photography, su Flickr


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Tirana city center and Skanderbeg square seen from the air:*
























@Adis Shera


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Ministry of Culture *


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Skyline 
*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Grand Park of Tirana *


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)




----------

